# List of National Trust properties with camping facilities



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a list of National trust properties that have Camp sites or CL's attached which might be of use. 

A la Ronde – caravans and trailers telephone in advance, 01395 265514
Houghton Mill, Cambridgeshire –01480 466716
Peak District: White Peak – Caravan site at Ilam Park
Dolaucothi Gold Mines, 01558 650177
Castle Ward
Clumber Park Caravan Club Site
Upper Booth Farm, Peak District
Meadley's Meadow, Hertfordshire 01442 841800
Cut Thorn Farm, Tyne and Wear 01207 270230
Haltwhistle, Northumberland 01434 320106
Nostell Priory Holiday Park, West Yorkshire 01924 863938
Dodgson Wood Campsite, Cumbria 01229 885663
Great Langdale, Cumbria 01539 463862
Low Manesty Caravan Club Site, Near Derwentwater 01768 777275
Low Park Wood Caravan Club Site, Cumbria 01539 560186
Low Wray, Cumbria 015394 32810
Park Coppice Caravan Club Site, North East 01539 441555
Seatoller Farm Camp Site, Cumbria 01768 777232
Side Farm, Ullswater 017684 82337
Compton Farm, Isle of Wight 01983 740215
Etherley Farm, Surrey 01306 621423
Oldbury Hill, Kent 01732 762728
Slindon, West Sussex 01243 814387
Brownsea Island, Poole 01202 492161
Burrowhayes Farm, Minehead 01643 862463
Downhouse Farm, Dorset 01308 421232
Higher Penrose Campsite, Cornwall 01326 572714
Prattshayes Farm, Devon 01395 276626
St Gabriels, Dorset 01297 489481
Stourhead 01747 841143
Teneriffe Farm, Cornwall 01326 240293
Carnedd, Clwyd 01690 720294
Cwmrath Farm, Dyfed 01834 812010
Dinas Island Farm, Dyfed 01239 820208
Gwern Gof Isaf Farm, 01690 720276
Lleithyr Meadow Caravan Club Site 01437 720401
Penbryn Beach 01239 810389
Pwll-caerog Farm, Haverfordwest 01348 837405
Rynys Farm Camping Site 01690 710218
Penlan Caravan Park, Hay on Wye 01497 831485

The list was supplied by the National Trust today 6 Feb 2014


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are not cheap

Little Langdale is lovely though for low level walkers, Langdale and Mikledon valleys

For the fit the Langdale pikes and beyond

How I wish I was still able

Then there is the climbers bar, full of interesting people who walk the fells

Thanks for the list, they are mostly in lovely areas

Aldra


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Very useful list thanks.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: List of National Trust properties with camping facilitie*



Mrplodd said:


> This is a list of National trust properties that have Camp sites or CL's attached which might be of use.
> 
> A la Ronde - caravans and trailers telephone in advance, 01395 265514
> Houghton Mill, Cambridgeshire -01480 466716
> ...


Andy

That was very helpful.

This is not a pop at you, but how do NT expect one to get a MH to Brownsea Island, Poole Harbour?

Probably they are listing places where you can 'camp' including tents.

Geoff

P.S Brownsea island has a history in case law.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Mr Plodd

Thanks, that is an easily checked list of the sites that are available at or near Trust properties.

More info and availability for each one is shown at the National Trust Website see here:

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/camping/tenanted-camping-and-caravanning-sites/

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

To be honest I hadn't checked through them all. It has taken an age to get the NT to supply me with the list after numerous emails.

Once I had it I thought I would share the information with everyone.

I HAVE used the CL at Stourhead, one useful facility is that they leave the toilets unlocked all night. It's right by the cafe/restaurant and the garden entrance. If you haven't visited Stourhead the gardens are a delight all year (autumn is best though) the house is OK but nothing fantastic. 

Andy


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the list. I remember though that there have been posts in the past about NT properties where you could park overnight more informally, rather than having to stay on a campsite, which would probably needs booking. 

If anyone knows of such properties it would be good to post them on this thread.


Thanks

Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can I just mention that one could save money by joining the Scottish National Trust.

cabby


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Thanks for the list. I remember though that there have been posts in the past about NT properties where you could park overnight more informally, rather than having to stay on a campsite, which would probably needs booking.
> 
> If anyone knows of such properties it would be good to post them on this thread.
> 
> ...


Although there is a CL at Stourhead, we were allowed to stay overnight in the overflow grass car park next to the CL and the charge was significantly less. We could park where we liked in a huge area.

Presumably, you have to be a Caravan Club member to stay on the CL, which we are not. But we are members of the NT and I believe that is why we were allowed to park overnight. It was a lovely spot. You need to arrange it in the reception office.

Mike


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

In addition to Brownsea Island, I think a number of the other locations listed will, unfortunately, only accept tents. 

And from memory - when I checked previously - one or two of them could only be used by recognised groups eg, scouts, schools, outward bound etc. So worth some research on the NT link to establish the T&Cs at any location that is of interest.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby is 100% correct. If you join the Scottish NT it's a lot less than the English NT but you still get full English access.

As far as the list I posted is concerned I posted it for those who feel it might be useful. I could have just kept it to myself, but I didn't :roll:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the list. The only one we've been to is Penlan. Thoroughly recommend it. Fabulous views and a very starry night sky with little light pollution.

Catz


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Cabby is 100% correct. If you join the Scottish NT it's a lot less than the English NT but you still get full English access.
> 
> As far as the list I posted is concerned I posted it for those who feel it might be useful. I could have just kept it to myself, but I didn't :roll:


Thank you, it is useful. We are NT members and had been discussing recently that we ought to try to use them more. As I said earlier though it would also be useful to know which sites we can just park at overnight, rather than camp. I'll bear Stourhead in mind but it would be good to know if there are others nearer us just for overnight trips (then no need to get a cat feeder).

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it is also cheaper to join a new each year by cancelling the subscription if you remember

There is usually an offer on wich gives 12 months for the price of 9

The only other thing to note is that if you join in Scotland you get the Scottish handbook although it is then possible to purchase the English one at one of the venues 

We bought the Scottish one last year I think it cost £3.50 so I guess the English one will also be available for purchase

Aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Many of us will qualify for a little publicised benefit of Senior membership. I found out by chance that I was entitled to this membership and it has saved us quite a few pounds since I retired.

See the Nat Trust website for details or if you think you qualify ring the number below......every little helps :wink: 

Seniors
Members aged 60+, who have held National Trust membership for a total of at least 5 years in the last 10 years. To buy senior membership, please call our Supporter Services Centre on 0844 800 1895 


Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Geoff
> 
> To be honest I hadn't checked through them all. It has taken an age to get the NT to supply me with the list after numerous emails.
> 
> ...


Andy

I have visited Stourhead and agree with you. I was only there for the day so parked next to, but not in, the CL which looked fine.

Geoff


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. I've often wondered about this o it' good to get a list.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info, if only other organisations would follow suit they could increase their income, I'm thinking of the RSPB here some fantastic locations, minimum outlay somewhere to dump toilet waste / grey water and a fw tap.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

This link ought to give the full list online too:

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/camping/tenanted-camping-and-caravanning-sites/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I searched the NT's website and couldn't find that list. :roll: 

That's why I emailed them. I have tried parking overnight at a few NT properties, you would think I had asked to eat their children :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> snip:-- I have tried parking overnight at a few NT properties, you would think I had asked to eat their children :lol:


Yes it leaves a nasty taste in your mouth :wink:

 Mike


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

It is even cheaper to join the New Zealand version - New Zealand Historic Places Trust. It's cheaper anyway but also gives access to National Trust AND English Heritage (scroll to bottom of page of link to see all the reciprocal agreements they have). You can join and have membership posted to UK which bears a cost but still worth the trouble to have access to NT and EH.

http://historic.org.nz/Membership/MembershipBenefits.aspx


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We've enjoyed Stourhead too.

But parking overnight - never had success. We were specially disappointed at Sutton Hoo where they were offering a themed evening meal and a walk round the site after hours. It would have been nice to stagger back to the van after a Viking ale, but no. We were told there were insurance issues for them if we parked overnight.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I seem to remember that sometime last year somebody posted that the NT were reviewing their policy on parking overnight.

Does anyone know what the result was - if any?

Geoff


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

It doesn't matter if you join in Scotland or New Zealand and don't get the guide book as they have an App on line for Smartphone with details, maps etc and regularly updated. 

English heritage also have one


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi

There's at least one more not on the list .... from National Trust....
Kingston Lacy Estate, Wimborne, Dorset.
There's a really nice Caravan Club CL in the grounds. 
6 hardstanding pitches, great dog walking. 
The only minor drawback is that you can't walk over to the house, you have to either hike through the estate or more likely drive around to circle back to the daily carpark.

The estate is reknown for snowdrops at this time of year.

best wishes
Sally


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sally

There's a good reason Kingston Lacy isn't on the list. I did tell the NT that I was aware of KL so they probably thought it pointless to include it in the list they sent me!! It is indeed a lovely spot and very handy for a nights accommodation due to its proximity to Bournemouth,Poole, the Purbecks, Etc 

(DONT risk wild camping anywhere in the Purbecks, there is a no overnight parking rule for MH's AND they have a parking regulation order to back it up AND It IS enforced with considerable enthusiasm, especially at holiday times, as in school, public, and summer)


----------

